# San Diego Police Department OIS. bodycam.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

San Diego, California - The San Diego Police Department has released body-worn camera and surveillance footage of the moment a man was shot by two officers after police say he pointed a gun at them in downtown on Saturday. The man, who police identified as Leonardo Hurtado Ibarra, 25, of San Diego, suffered life-threatening injuries. He was hospitalized in an intensive care unit Sunday, police said. At 5:47pm on june 27, 2020, two uniformed san diego police officers were in the area of 1200 6th avenue. They noticed Ibarra in a red track suit exiting a building. They recognized him from a recent wanted flyer regarding a robbery. When the officers approached and attempted to speak with Ibarra, he continued to walk away. He dropped the items in his hands and reached for his waistband. He ignored repeated commands from officers and suddenly pulled an object from his waistband and pointed it at one of the officers. That object was a revolver wrapped in a bandana. Both officers discharged their service weapons.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good shoot, not that the public these days gives a shit.


----------



## Imbert (Dec 31, 2016)

A social worker would've handled this well


----------

